# Intercooler kit for a GTI-R setup



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Does anyone make a complete kit? I know hotshot has a kit but Ican't get an answer as to whether or not it will work. This is for a 97 200sx. If I were to do a custom setup what little parts would I need to collect and where to get them? Thanks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u mean an FMIC?. im pretty sure hotshots placement of the IC will fit, but i dont think that the piping will fit. u might just buy the core and fab up ur own piping. mandrel bent piping can be bought through JC whitney or summit.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

you might want to check sr20development.com they make ic kits for what ever turbo you have, they also have them for after market front bumpers. the price runs 1200 for the kit, but i don't know what kind of money you're looking at spneding?


----------

